# Looking for screw in chokes for Remington 12 gauge



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have an IC choke so I am looking for Full, Modified, Turkey and possibly a mid-long range steel shot choke. I have a 12 gauge Remington 870. If you have any remchokes you're dying to get rid of let me know.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe try the bargain cave at cabelas? There are usually a few on the rack for a great price.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I may have a turkey and modified kickin around. Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a truglo adjustable choke that covers from cylinder to full chokes by twisting it in Remchoke that I'd sell if you're interested.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Gee, let me know. Slap, I appreciate the offer but I've never heard anything good about variable adjusting chokes......would love to hear your experience with it and why you're willing to sell it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would go this route.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/carl...Search-All%2BProducts&Ntt=carlson+choke+tubes


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I've liked it fine. I haven't patterned it against fixed chokes but I've patterned it against itself as I adjust it and the adjustment works well. I've never had any problems with it. I'm actually selling my 870 so I won't have a gun that it fits anymore.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

slapwater said:


> I've liked it fine. I haven't patterned it against fixed chokes but I've patterned it against itself as I adjust it and the adjustment works well. I've never had any problems with it. I'm actually selling my 870 so I won't have a gun that it fits anymore.


What are you asking for it?


----------

